
The Art of Doing Science and Engineering: Learning to Learn [pdf] - yarapavan
http://blas.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/The-Art-of-Doing-Science-and-Engineering.pdf
======
yarapavan
Note: The book is expensive and hard to find but here is a PDF copy -
[http://worrydream.com/refs/Hamming-
TheArtOfDoingScienceAndEn...](http://worrydream.com/refs/Hamming-
TheArtOfDoingScienceAndEngineering.pdf) of the book and if you’re more of an
auditory learner, here are Hamming’s “Learning to Learn” lectures -
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2FF649D0C4407B30](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2FF649D0C4407B30)

